# Mod meltdown 2 here we go again



## Grmblz (8/11/21)

As a continuation of the conversation we were having on "mod meltdown" right of reply has been denied by philrob (moderator) so this new thread is started.
Reasons for locking the original thread have not been given, may I suggest that all you phil supporters rethink your supporting comments.



GrumpyPaul said:


> I reckon @philrob is spot on... am those that have issues with how the forum is moderated should put their hands up to be moderators.
> 
> How about it @Grmblz @Reg Holt or @wide eyed and legless ? (and a few
> others) There are plenty of suggestions from you guys on how this forum should be run... let's see you guys volunteer to moderate for a while


Ahaaa, and therein lies the rub, I have long been of the opinion that those that desire public office should never be allowed to hold it.
People that desire power and influence are almost always the last ones you actually want to have it.
And if anyone is foolish enough to disagree with me may I refer you to ALL sides of our federal government, the states are marginally better, maybe, errr no, they're all self serving unts. I meant "units" really, I did.

So Grumpy the problem becomes how do you get someone to do a job that they don't want to do, the answer of course is to pay them, and seeing as that isn't going to happen it looks like we'll be stuck with egotistical retirees with nothing better to do, I for one, although retired am way too busy, I come here to turn off for a while, and have a bit of fun, occasionally help if possible, the whole idea of herding cats leaves me cold, and as for "send your CV to Admin and try your luck" I'm ROFFL, BIG job, Massive competition, you'll be lucky to get an interview, f**k me I'm nearly choking on my beer. Gives an insight into the guys mind set. Oooooh I'm sooo important, in this BIG! job..

For the record grumpy bum, I have NEVER! suggested how this forum should be run. Neither am I a blinkered KL "basher" There's plenty of posts to prove it, Oh unless they didn't fit with your mates "views!" in which case they'll have been deleted.

Finally and I know this is going to sound a bit dramatic, but it occurs to me that someone deleting posts because of his/her "views" is a bit like burning books, the nazis burnt books that didn't fit with their "view" phil deleted posts for the same reason, and not just mine, but others as well, what we have no say if Lord phil doesn't approve it?


----------



## peteru (9/11/21)

Godwin's Law at work!


----------



## JDW81 (11/11/21)

How does one contact the moderator(s)? I tried to message Philrob, however I'm not permitted to.


----------



## malt and barley blues (11/11/21)

There are those Grmblz who really do regard them selves above everyone else. There are better forums around just not in Australia.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/11/21)

JDW81 said:


> How does one contact the moderator(s)? I tried to message Philrob, however I'm not permitted to.


You could try messaging @AHB_Admin


----------



## JDW81 (11/11/21)

GrumpyPaul said:


> You could try messaging @AHB_Admin



Thanks GP


----------



## philrob (11/11/21)

You can message me. I've changed my settings.


----------



## BrewLizard (11/11/21)

I agree with the comment made in the other thread that being a mod here is an unenviable position to be in right now. Yikes.


----------



## mynameisrodney (12/11/21)

A few weeks ago there was a thread asking why this forum is dead compared to others. This is the reason why. It is not the mods, it's the fact that the forum is full of people whining and moaning about people/companies they don't like, crapping on about lawsuits etc. That's not what people come to a homebrew forum to read. Imagine a new user turning up and reading this garbage, they're just going to immediately go look for an alternative.


----------



## mynameisrodney (12/11/21)

Amazing. Way to prove me wrong haha


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/21)

MHB said:


> WEAL - Chicken or Egg? is the moderating of your crap or the amount of crapping you do?
> Mark


Just stating a few facts to Dave there. If you had any experience in running a business then you would know its about getting people through the door, or in this case bums on seats which it clearly isn't getting. Other forums get posts every few minutes, in the past month 3 days got no new posts.


----------



## philrob (12/11/21)

Have you considered starting your own business and forum, seeing as you do your best to come across as an expert?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/21)

philrob said:


> Have you considered starting your own business and forum, seeing as you do your best to come across as an expert?


I had my own business, comfortably retired now.


----------



## terminal2k (12/11/21)

once again, the moderation seems to stink of covering up for these companies. that may not be what you're doing, but that can be the only conclusion someone would draw if they don't know anything about what's going on and you actively supress discussion. someone should tell the forum sponsors that associating with this forum could actually cost them customers.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/11/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well Dave,



Who's Dave?


----------



## tubbsy (12/11/21)

What I find remarkable is that despite the best efforts of a certain few members, KL are still site sponsors and post/respond fairly regularly.

I've been involved with many different forums over the past 20+ years as member, moderator and admin, and the number one turn off is people bitching and moaning. It doesn't matter what the subject is about, that behaviour is what stifles discussion, not the moderation. No one wants to post something only for a certain few to jump in and start an argument. You may think you are being helpful, but you aren't. As the saying goes - "If you haven't got anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/21)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Who's Dave?


The bloke I was answering.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The contention is between the directors of KegLand,.
> 
> Mod Edit. Deleted comments about the alleged basis of the lawsuit. We are nor entering into discussing allegations made in a law suit, and which are yet to be proven or disproved. Call me heavy handed if you will, but that's the way it is.


Funny isn't it that MHB's 'alleged' law suit wasn't moderated. Its no wonder that Keg King withdrew their sponsorship. 
[QUOTE= MHB There is an ongoing legal battle between KegKing and Kegland.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/11/21)

I thought hisnameisrodney.

I'm so confused


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/21)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I thought hisnameisrodney.
> 
> I'm so confused


Well he looks like a Dave. (Think about it)


----------



## Reg Holt (12/11/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well he looks like a Dave. (Think about it)


Mwahahaha


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/11/21)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well he looks like a Dave. (Think about it)


Two issues.... 

You made me think. 
You made me google

And now i have to watch YouTube clips to understand the joke.


----------



## Feldon (12/11/21)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Who's Dave?


----------



## malt and barley blues (17/11/21)

Thought that everyone would get the connection. I bet mynameisrodney did, Poor Trigger RIP.


----------



## lock (18/11/21)

Guy I worked with in the early 2000's called me Dave for years. Always got us grinning.


----------



## mynameisrodney (18/11/21)

malt and barley blues said:


> Thought that everyone would get the connection. I bet mynameisrodney did, Poor Trigger RIP.




I didn't actually, never seen that clip before. Also just to confuse things further my name is actually Chris.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/11/21)

mynameisrodney said:


> I didn't actually, never seen that clip before. Also just to confuse things further my name is actually Chris.


No worries Dave... I'll try remember that


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/11/21)

peteru said:


> Godwin's Law at work!


I reckon this has broken Godwin's law- the Nazi comparisons came in the opening post!


----------



## yankinoz (19/11/21)

"Can't we all just get along?" - Rodney King.


----------



## Chods1 (20/11/21)

Come on blokes. Lets keep it nice and comfortable!


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (21/11/21)

Can't we all just get a bong ? - Bob Marley


----------



## Andy Graham (21/11/21)

Isnt this supposed to be a brewing forum? Beer not mentioned at all in this report. KK and KL issues flogged to death. Move on guys.


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/11/21)

Andy Graham said:


> Isnt this supposed to be a brewing forum? Beer not mentioned at all in this report. KK and KL issues flogged to death. Move on guys.


You have only to skim through the recent posts, just talk about beer the forum comes to a grinding halt. Just have a look at the interest in poor Barge's post not a respondent. Same with bcp and Cloud Surfer. Call out KegLand, 3000 views 39 replies, and where has Keg King come into it?


----------



## mischa6262 (22/11/21)

malt and barley blues said:


> You have only to skim through the recent posts, just talk about beer the forum comes to a grinding halt. Just have a look at the interest in poor Barge's post not a respondent. Same with bcp and Cloud Surfer. Call out KegLand, 3000 views 39 replies, and where has Keg King come into it?


I couldnt agree more mate, thats probbably the major reason I've stopped reading any posts due to all the non brewing crap thats getting spewed around. I personally couldnt give a rats ass about the feud between KK & KL i support both of them when either of them have what i need and at the right price. So PLEASE Admins can you please get this forum back on track PLEASE


----------



## philrob (22/11/21)

That's enough about mods & admin. I've not exactly learnt anything new about brewing in this thread.
Let's get to brewing and related issues.


----------

